# The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2011 and 2012 - movies



## Piotr K. (23 Jan 2012)

Hi guys,

Whoever is interested in The Art of the Planted Aquarium contest, being organized in Hannover, Germany, might be interested in this thread, as well  I'll be posting here movies with aquascapes from 2011 (short, refreshed version of my previous, long movie) and 2012, as I'm going there this weekend, to film as much as I can 

Here is the first movie of 2011 contest, showing layout made by Dan Crawford and George Farmer. I think you might have heard of those guys before... 


http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwate ... um_08.html

Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jan 2012)

Thanks, Piotr. 

I'm gutted I can't make the 2012 show.


----------



## Piotr K. (23 Jan 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm gutted I can't make the 2012 show.


Ouch... Too bad...  Is there anyone from UKAPS taking part in the contest this year...?


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jan 2012)

Piotr K. said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure mate. I hope so. I think a UK presence would be great.


----------



## Piotr K. (23 Jan 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Not sure mate. I hope so. I think a UK presence would be great.


I'll keep my eyes peeled in Hannover, for anyone looking "UKAPS-ish"


----------



## Jur4ik (23 Jan 2012)

Ed will be there, he will support me in the XL category.

It is a pity George, you can't make it, I was looking to meet you there   :?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (23 Jan 2012)

Yep, will try to put up a little photo review and compare it to aquatics live. Very excited already.


----------



## Piotr K. (24 Jan 2012)

Two more movies from 2011 - Chris Helemann and Marcin Nowak 


Plants list for this tank: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_09.html



Plants list for this tank: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_10.html

Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## Piotr K. (31 Jan 2012)

And here are another tanks from 2011 contest - Marcel Dykierek, Michal Maciejewicz, Jens Helemann and Adrie Baumann:


List of aquarium plants: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_11.html



List of aquarium plants: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_12.html



List of aquarium plants: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_13.html



List of aquarium plants: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_14.html


Next movies will be from 2012 - the level of the contest was really high this year, there are a lot of good tanks, and altogether there were over 30 XL aquariums, and over 30 Nano aquariums. I barely have had time to film what I wanted, and I didn't film all the tanks! First part of the report coming soon!


----------



## Piotr K. (9 Feb 2012)

Hi guys,

Finally, the time has come to post newest movies, recorded by me this year in Hannover. I really enjoyed my visit to the Heimtiermesse, and the quality of some aquascapes was truly amazing! Here are first three movies, showing tanks which took places 1-5:



...places 6-10:



...and some tanks which didn't take any place, but I think they are worth showing, too:



Other movies from Hannover 2012 aquascaping contest coming soon!


----------



## Piotr K. (19 Feb 2012)

And this is the winner tank from 2011 contest - the author is Jan Simon Knispel 


List of aquarium plants: http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwate ... um_15.html

Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## Piotr K. (17 Mar 2012)

Hi guys,

Some more movies from The Art of The Planted Aquarium in Hannover. The first one is aquarium arranged by Polish aquascaper Dawid Stas during the 2011 edition of the contest:


List of plants: http://definiteaquascape.tv/Freshwater_aquarium_16.html

And the other movie is 4th part of the report from this year contest:


Some additional info: http://definiteaquascape.tv/AE12_Hannover2012_04.html

Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## wazuck (31 May 2012)

Why are all the good shows do far away 


Keen to go green


----------



## Piotr K. (31 May 2012)

wazuck said:
			
		

> Why are all the good shows do far away



Grass is always greener on the other side of the river  But hey, what about Aquatics Live 2012 in London? It's supposed to be much bigger than 2011 edition


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jun 2012)

Piotr K. said:
			
		

> what about Aquatics Live 2012 in London? It's supposed to be much bigger than 2011 edition


Looking forward to this one again, see you there Piotr


----------



## Piotr K. (1 Jun 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking forward to this one again, see you there Piotr


Hehe, get ready to chase away some more visitors getting in the view of the camera!


----------



## wazuck (1 Jun 2012)

Edit: double post :O


----------



## wazuck (1 Jun 2012)

Piotr K. said:
			
		

> wazuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im going to try and make it. I planned to go before i had a baby on the way. We shall see


----------

